# Parsen des XML-Streams mit SAX



## catdriver (26. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Problem mit Parsen des folgenden XML-Stream:
[XML]<way id="4762157">
    <nd ref="30411943"/>
    <nd ref="30411944"/>
    <nd ref="30411947"/>
    <nd ref="30411946"/>
    <tag k="highway" v="residential"/>
    <tag k="maxspeed" v="30"/>
    <tag k="name" v="Kampsriede"/>
  </way>
  <way id="4762160">
    <nd ref="30411951"/>
    <nd ref="30411949"/>
    <nd ref="812434200"/>
    <nd ref="270099854"/>
    <nd ref="30411952"/>
    <tag k="highway" v="residential"/>
    <tag k="maxspeed" v="30"/>
    <tag k="name" v="Rischkamp"/>
  </way>[/XML]

Gesucht sind die Values von "way id" und von "name". Die Ausgabe sollte umgefähr so aussehen: 
*4762157: Kampsriede
4762160: Rischkamp*

Kann jemand mir sagen, wie ich dies realisieren kann? Vielen Dank

catdriver


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jan 2012)

wie siehts aus, falls noch aktuell, SAX installiert, Test-XMLs nach Tutorials erfolgreich geparst?
fehlt dir der komplette Überblick oder hast du eine (noch nicht genannte) Detail-Frage?

How to read XML file in Java – (SAX Parser)


----------



## DerFeivel (27. Jan 2012)

Wahlweise auch XPath:

The Java XPath API


----------



## catdriver (2. Feb 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> wie siehts aus, falls noch aktuell, SAX installiert, Test-XMLs nach Tutorials erfolgreich geparst?
> fehlt dir der komplette Überblick oder hast du eine (noch nicht genannte) Detail-Frage?
> 
> How to read XML file in Java – (SAX Parser)



Danke! Das Tutorium ist sehr hilfreich!


----------

